

Faked Moon Landing and Kubrick's 'The Shining'  - pooriaazimi
http://news.discovery.com/space/faked-moon-landings-and-kubricks-the-shining.html

======
Jun8
This particular theory is insane drivel; however, there are _many_ people who
believe that the Moon landing was faked. During lunch a couple of months ago,
I was surprised that my Chinese colleagues had this belief, too; they told me
that this was common "knowledge" in China.

People build interesting belief networks, with sometimes ludicrous
conclusions, e.g. the allegation a couple of years ago that Mossad was behind
the shark attacks in Egypt
([http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1336777/Egypt-
shark-...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1336777/Egypt-shark-attack-
Come-waters-lovely-says-Sharm-el-Sheikh-tourism-chief.html))

~~~
zdw
Often the Chinese state would fail to correct, or even tacitly endorse,
falsehoods that made the western world look bad.

One other example: pre-Obama, the fact that the US had not had a black
president was frequently brought up to prove that our society still embraced
racism.

------
viraptor
There are many interesting claims about the fake landing. Some of them would
be worth actually looking at, just from the "how did that actually happen"
perspective... But things like 237 being "close enough" to 238,857 miles is
just silly.

How did it ever get on a site like discovery.com?

~~~
edge17
have you seen the discovery channel lately? <http://imgur.com/gallery/At0E0>

~~~
viraptor
No, I haven't in about 3-4 years. This is... very disappointing.

------
YmMot
This is ludicrous. Everyone knows "The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across
the 8th Dimension" was written to provide cover for Pete Wellers research into
oscillating over thrusters and their applications in time travel and rock
music.

------
Stratego
What a piece of drivel. This is anomaly hunting and goalpost moving at its
finest.

